# PROP 8 DECISION DAY!



## departuresong (Aug 4, 2010)

This could play a huge role in the lgbt equal rights movement in America.

http://prop8trialtracker.com/2010/0...hing-you-need-to-know-about-the-prop-8-trial/


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, not really. No matter what happens, someone appeals, eventually we get to SCOTUS.

Though obviously a victory here would be a good first step.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 4, 2010)

After f5ing a million different pages for a while I'm seeing tweets and shit saying it's been ruled unconstitutional based on the 14th amendment, but I'm not seeing a definitive news article yet.

Edit: http://nymag.com/daily/intel/2010/08/judge_vaughn_walker_hands_vict.html :o?

Edit2: http://prop8trialtracker.com/2010/08/04/breaking-prop-8-ruled-unconstitutional/ :D!!!!!!!


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 4, 2010)

A _very_ good first step, as it were.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 4, 2010)

I just hope that when it gets to the federal SC that it's rendered unconstitutional.

But we have such a conservative court right now...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 4, 2010)

California! Whoo! 

Crying tears of joy here. I love my state. 

Now, on to the rest of the US.


----------



## departuresong (Aug 4, 2010)

I love California, too. I would still consider going to college there if their entire school system hadn't gone to hell.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Aug 5, 2010)

well done california


----------

